# Fuente de PC, como obtener 8V



## renyklever (Sep 17, 2010)

Buenas Tardes amigos, necesito ayuda en el siguiente tema.

Tengo un motor el cual lo estoy moviendo con una fuente de PC, la cual trae entre varios tipos de salida, 3.3, 5 y 12 Voltios.

Pregunto, el motor es de 8V si le coloco el de 5 funciona pero sin fuerza, si le coloco el de 12V, se me calienta muy rapido, he tratado de unir 3.3 x 5, pero se me apaga la fuente.

Alguna idea,

Gracias por su ayuda,.

saludos

renyk


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes poner un regulador de voltaje de 8V el LM7808 de 1A, si necesitas más corriente usa el LM350 de 3A o el LM338 de 5A, debes la hoja de datos del LM350 y del LM338 para que puedas ver como obtener lo 8V.
 Alimentas estos reguladores con 12V
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Sí vas a usa el LM7808 también debes ver su hoja de datos


----------



## renyklever (Sep 17, 2010)

Epale aficionado, es para una fuente de PC, donde coloco el regulador, en que parte fisica de la fuente,

gracias amigo

saludos

renyk


----------



## ChaD (Sep 17, 2010)

Afuera..... en las hojas de datos vas a ver como se conectan. El 7808 tiene un pin común donde, conectas los 12V (cable amarillo) y la masa. La salida la tenes entre el tercer pin y la masa. Hay que ponerle un par de capacitores de 100nF en la entrada y salida, aunque no es tan necesario.

El LM350 es regulable, tenes que usar 2 resistencias según la tensión de salida que quieras. Este regulador deja fija una tension de 1.25V entre 2 pines, en los cuales pones una R para fijar la corriente que pasa por la otra, la cual va a masa, junto con la masa de la fuente (los cables negros). En fin, es mas complicado explicarlo que si miras el datasheet, ahi esta el circuito, es muy simple.

Cualquier cosa, avisa.


----------



## renyklever (Sep 17, 2010)

Eso amigo chad, muy buena esa, mis disculpas si no entendi al amigo aficionado, esta misma noche lo coloco,

gracias

saludos

renyk


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 17, 2010)

Como estas? 
no ... juntar lo que podes hacer es juntar 12 y 5 eso te da 7 v... por hacerlo rapidito y de alpargata!
si no.. como comentaron los colegas chad y el aficionado un LM7808
Para mi lo mejor es usar el regulador puesto pero te pregunto por como veo que viene la mano?
esto es un proyecto serio o para mover un ventiladorsito? si es asi.. junta 12 y 5

nota: tomas 12v como positivo y 5 como negativo la diverencia de potencial entre ambos es de 7V que es aprox lo que estas necesitando

Saludos!


----------



## renyklever (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya lo hice con el 7808 y en efecto me da los 8V completitos, pero me rebaja los amperios, ya que necesito 4Amp. 

Mañana hare la prueba de union de cables, gepelbaum, crees que me mantenga el amperaje?

gracias de antemano por excelente informacion de todos.

saludos

renyk


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola.

Usa el LM338 con R1=200 ohmios y R2=1100 ohmios, este regulador te da hasta 5A.
LM7808 sólo te da 1A.

Tanbién puedes usa un reforzador de corriente para le 7808

Ver el archivo adjunto 13129

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-amplificadores-100w-13465/#post125147

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ChaD (Sep 17, 2010)

4 Amperes? El LM350 te da 3A. El LM338 te da 5A.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 17, 2010)

si, te deberia de tirar la maxima corriente del menor de los dos.. es decir.. la corriente de la etapa de 12V.. 10A aprox
Igual te repito... si es chantada.. dale para adelante, si no.. hace algo mas pro como te tiran ahi los colegas con los transistores esos o lm338.

Pasa un poco mas de data del proyecto asi las respuestas pueden ser mas piolas y certeras, si de entrada avisabas que el bicho te comia 4A .. nadie te tiraba un 7808 solo, yo pensaba que estabas jugando con un motor de scalectric o locomotora de juguete!! jaja

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 17, 2010)

Demasiada precisión para un motor: Necesitas una caída de tensión de 4v a 4A, eso es una resistencia en serie de 1Ω 16W.
12v y 3,3v te da 8,7v aparte que 12v no esta regulado en una fuente de fábrica así que algo va a caer con carga.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

Como estas Nilfred, te quiero remarcar algunos puntos :



Nilfred dijo:


> Demasiada precisión para un motor: Necesitas una caída de tensión de 4v a 4A, eso es una resistencia en serie de 1Ω 16W.



Utilizar una resistencia en serie es lo ideal para caso que la carga siempre consuma la misma corriente. No es el caso de un motor que consume 4A a maximo par, menos en vacio y mas cuando esta forzado.
Si debiera ser para alimentar una lampara, una resistencia calentadora u algo similar si,.. esta perfecto colocar una resistencia, pero para este caso en particular lo veo poco practico
pensa que cuando el motor nesecite mover una carga mayor, va a necesitar una mayor corriente y no la va a tener cuesto que le estas limitando la corriente con la resistencia que hace bajar la tension en lugar de mantenerla constante.
Para el caso contrario cuando el motor este en vacio va a circular menor corriente y la resistencia no va a entregar los 8v si no que mas,... recalentando al motor (motivo de la consulta)



Nilfred dijo:


> 12v y 3,3v te da 8,7v aparte que 12v no esta regulado en una fuente de fábrica así que algo va a caer con carga.


Las fuentes si vienen reguladas de fabrica el valor medido da +- porque a nuestras manos siempre caen las chinas pero en lugar de 12v tiran 11,8 - 12,3. De todas formas, no deberia caer en una fuente del tipo switching ya que toma como referencia la tension de salida para ajustar la frec del osc, obvio siempre algo va a caer.. pero no mas de 0.5vol  

y por ultimo..
el tr de refuerzo que presento el aficionado trae tb una resistencia limitadora de corriente que esta unida a la base y el emisor del 2n6049 para tomar de referencia la tension que cae sobre la misma y mantener la tension lo mas constante posible.

Asi que es por eso que no se debiera de utilizar una resistencia reguladora para bajar la tension  "EN ALGUNOS CASOS", en otros sin embargo, como los que te mencione antes si, esta perfecto.

Saludos.

p.d.: eso de "demaciada presicion para un motor" es porque no tenemos ni idea que quiere hacer!... espero que ahora no salte con que es un ventilarsito para los pies porque me pego un tiro! jajaja, igual me parece que es para la bordadora CNC


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, pero la tensión de salida que usa la fuente para regular es la de 5v a menos que la modifiques


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

depende de la fuente, por lo general las que usan el tl494 del pin1 miden la tension de comparacion un divisor resistivo entre 12 y masa.
Se ven muchas modificaciones de esto sobre todo para utilizarlas en telecomunicaciones agregandoles un pote de 50k para lograr los 13.8v.

Igual, de estar yo equivocado, no pasa nada..
ponele que la de 12 baja a 10.... despues lo agarra el 7808 y te deja los 8v fijos

Por que decis que la tension de referencia la sacan de los 5v? 
edit: ahora voy a buscar los esquematicos de las fuentes chinas estas para ver que onda y te aviso.

Saludos!

Edit2:
Pero mira vos Nilfred! Ni, nivos ni yo, ambos teniamos razon
del pin 1 salen unos cuandos divisores resistivos ... como anidados
y toma la señal de 5v como digiste, y tb de 12v como te comente recien!
subo el esquematico del cual me base.

Saludos por 3ra vez!


----------



## renyklever (Sep 18, 2010)

Amigos, muchas gracias a todos, les comento que al colocar los cables rojo para hacer (tierra) y el amarillo de positivo, y listo, en efecto me da los 8 voltios que necesito y sin complicarme mucho, con este resolvi, no esta demas usar las opciones espuestas por uds, pero para un fin de laboratorio, el que se requieren un voltaje preciso con su amperaje, pero para este caso me quedo bien asi.

Agradecido con todos, les envio mis respectos por su informacion tan precisa.

saludos y gracias de nuevo

renyk


----------



## renyklever (Nov 7, 2010)

Buenas noches amigo, hace un tiempo publique como obtener 8v de una fuente de pc para mi cnc, las respuestas fueron inmediatas, la solucion muy sencilla, les comento el simple resultado.

Solo deben instalar como tierra el cable de 5V y como positivo el de 12 y asi obtienen 7.algo de voltios en su fuente.

De verdad funciona excelente, pero me salio un detalle, al conectar mi pc al cnc, al parecer la tierra del pc a traves de mi cable paralelo llega al cnc y coincide con la tierra de mi cnc (5v) y hace corto apagando de inmediato la fuente de mi cnc.

Sera que alguno me da alguna sugerencia para evitar este apagado.

Siempre agradecido de sus comentarios.

Saludos

renyk


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 7, 2010)

Revisa el _hilo de modificar fuente de PC_.


----------



## renyklever (Nov 8, 2010)

Saludos nilfred, te lo juro que trate de leer el tema y es bastante extenso, agradeceria una respuesta mas puntual de alguien con respecto al tema, aqui tratan todas las bondades de una fuente de pc, pero muy poco mensionan el caso de como llevarla a 8v y menos de evitar que se apague, 

saludos y gracias por tu ayuda.

renyk


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Si ahí con un preset la suben hasta 16 V . . . ¿ por que no podrías bajarla a 8 V ?


----------



## renyklever (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey dos metros vi tu tema, me parecio full interesante, podrias ayudarme con mi duda, si pude llevarla a 8v pero se apaga al conectar mi cnc al pc, observa bien el #16,

gracias de antemano, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Porque estás haciendo cosas raras con la masa.

¿ Probaste un 7808 o 7809 a la salida de +12 V de la fuente ?

Saludos !


----------



## renyklever (Nov 10, 2010)

Si lo hice y los calienta demasiado, puse un disipador y aun asi los quema.

alguna otra opcion.

saludos

renyk


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/380524/

Fijate ese mensaje

Saludos !


----------

